

Get iCourage. The Rejection Therapy iPhone App is Here - pauledwards
http://itunes.apple.com/app/rejection-therapy/id408405656?mt=8

======
risotto
Can I get a discount on this app?

~~~
acangiano
No!

~~~
gigantor
That wasn't so bad, and here I thought you were about to wage holy war against
me just for asking...

~~~
celoyd
Hunh. Well, I don’t need the app anymore. In fact, I reject it.

------
chrisaycock
Getting rejected builds character.

~~~
Tichy
Maybe, sometimes. I am not sure if practicing to ask for discounts builds
character, though?

What if the process turns you into a sleazy salesman?

------
nanijoe
People are now advertising their iphone apps here? The poster's handle had 3
karma points before this post, and was created 42 days ago.

~~~
nanijoe
..And to make matters more interesting, I'm getting downvoted for my
observation. (Probably by the guy who is trying to promote his iphone app
here)

~~~
pauledwards
How could I have downvoted you? I only have 3 karma points (well, it's growing
a bit now, but still).

~~~
billhasmail
Through the power of multiple accounts.

Assuming you are just spamming your app, are there any interesting technical
details you might like to share to make this less about spamming and more
about sharing?

------
ritonlajoie
That's a great app idea but that bothers me to pay for suggestion cards. I
understand there is work behing the hood for the iPhone application but still.
Does anyone know a website with some free example cards decks to print out ?

~~~
liuhenry
Not exactly "cards", but there was an effort made on a previous topic to
create a list of ideas: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1755561>

------
Rubyred
Sweet. I noticed there's 6 more suggestion cards in the app. The Game Crafter
deck only has 30.

------
Supermighty
This is freak'n awesome.

